# CMS Hospital Based Outpatient Prospective Payment APC List



## bchung (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello,
I am trying to locate a list called "CMS Hospital Based Outpatient Prospective Payment APC List.  I have looked all over the CMS website for such a list even sent CMS an email still waiting for a response.  
I am the Recovery Audit Contract Coordinator for a Acute Hosptial.  I have received a potential denial letter.  In this letter Humana is asking that we refere to the "CMS Hospital Based Outpatient Prospective Payment APC List.  Can anyone help me find this list I would really appreciate it.


----------



## armen (Aug 9, 2011)

bchung said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to locate a list called "CMS Hospital Based Outpatient Prospective Payment APC List.  I have looked all over the CMS website for such a list even sent CMS an email still waiting for a response.
> I am the Recovery Audit Contract Coordinator for a Acute Hosptial.  I have received a potential denial letter.  In this letter Humana is asking that we refere to the "CMS Hospital Based Outpatient Prospective Payment APC List.  Can anyone help me find this list I would really appreciate it.



I never heard about Hospital based OPPS. its just an OPPS. here is the link to Addendum B http://www.cms.gov/HospitalOutpatientPPS/AU/itemdetail.asp?filterType=none&filterByDID=-99&sortByDID=3&sortOrder=descending&itemID=CMS1249048&intNumPerPage=10


----------

